# diesel numbers



## 2nd engineer (Nov 11, 2010)

on the front top of a diesel has a set of lit up numbers could someone tell me its name thanks


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

2nd engineer,

You haven't given us enough to work with. Start by identifying the scale if you can: G gauge, O gauge, S scale, HO, N gauge....that tells us what size train to research. Next, try to find the manufacturers name: it's usually on the side or bottom. Examples are Lionel, American Flyer, Tyco, Bachmann.
Finally, what is the number you're describing? Tell us the number and anything else you can about the diesel: color, age, type of diesel if you can tell and so on. The more information you provide, the better we can help you.

Best wishes,


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*Number Board*

Hi 2nd engineer,
I Think it is called a 'Headcode'


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Giants,

That just goes to show I shouldn't try to read and post at 6 am. *L* I thought he was trying to identify the locomotive: never occurred to me what he was actually asking! Thank you for providing the real answer.


----------

